# Snowshoe Area in Derry NH



## Anonymous (Nov 7, 2002)

Last winter I found a nice Conservation Area in Derry NH for easy hikes.
The area is the Broadview Farms Conservation Area and is an old 76 acre farm and is a nice place for beginners, kids, or just a quick hike close to home.
The area is composed of some large fields and quite a bit of forested areas with several trails, though they are not too well marked.
I have seen moose, deer, hawks, pheasant, porcupine, and many types of birds there and best of all there is no hunting or motorized vehicles.

Here is a link to the web site
http://www.derry.nh.us/boards/Conservation/broadviewfarm.htm


----------

